# LR can't find my iTunes library



## willowdawn (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok, so I'm a total moron when it comes to tech stuff... but my Lightroom isn't finding my iTunes library.  Does anyone know how to make the two talk to one another?  

I would really like to use music on my slideshows.

Thanks so much in advance.

willowdawn


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 24, 2007)

Please take a moment to fill out your Signature as per these Rules & Regulations. It will help with troubleshooting.


----------



## willowdawn (Oct 24, 2007)

I just did that... but it isn't showing up?  Maybe with this post it will.

willow


----------



## Ian Farlow (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for updating that. Now for the Gurus to step in...


----------



## hoddo (Oct 24, 2007)

*iTunes*

Unfortunately it never will it seems.  iTunes works preset on to MP4 which LR doesn't recognise but you can get iTunes to import music in the MP3 format.  Once you do this then LR is able to see that music file and all will be fine.

Here's how...

open iTunes and select...

edit>preferences>Advanced>Importing

Now you're on the Importing tab select the drop down box titled

Import Using and change that to MP3 Encoder.

Click OK then all music from that point that you import to iTunes will be MP3 which Lightroom does recognise.


----------



## willowdawn (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you Paul!  I'm relieved it wasn't something totally obvious!  Maybe I'll just reimport a bit of music as MP3 to see if it's worth it... hhhmmm


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2007)

There's a slight difference between Windows and Mac on this one.  LR on the Mac is much more compatible with iTunes, so I've had no problems getting LR to see even MP4's (no need to switch to MP3 on Mac).

Initial thoughts - do you have a playlist set up in iTunes?  And is the library in the normal location?


----------



## willowdawn (Oct 24, 2007)

Victoria - What is the "normal location" for iTunes?  I have iTunes in the Macintosh HD, under applications.  But my library is on the "media drive", which is also where LR is ... I'm sooo confused!

We have TONS of playlists in iTunes... and yet LR says no playlists were found.  No matter how many times I "refresh iTunes playlists".


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2007)

I believe the default location is [USERNAME]/Music/iTunes/iTunes Library.

I'm no Mac expert - I only switched about 18 months ago - so hopefully someone will come along before too long.  My first thought would be to try a symbolic link using this little program, but I have absolutely no idea whether this would work.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 24, 2007)

willowdawn,

Try putting an alias to iTunes where you have it in the default place: [USERNAME]/Music/iTunes/iTunes Library that Victoria mentions. LR may then find things easier. 

Don


----------



## willowdawn (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you both... since you are speaking a foreign language to me (did I mention I'm a tech moron?)  I'll have hubby try when he gets home tonight!  )


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 25, 2007)

Just on the off chance that you've just updated iTunes, make sure you run the new version and agree to the user license, before trying to use slideshow. Lightroom can't access the Library until this happens. 
This happened to me this evening, but I've seen it before after an update, so I knew what to do.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 25, 2007)

That's a good thought Sean.  There seem to have been quite a lot of iTunes updates lately!


----------



## Ocularsharp (Mar 10, 2008)

*Still can't access itunes for slide show music*

I tried hoddo's process (below) and still can't access any of my music.  All of the folders show in the browser, but no songs can be accessed.
Any other ideas?


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 10, 2008)

willowdawn said:


> Victoria - What is the "normal location" for iTunes?  I have iTunes in the Macintosh HD, under applications.  But my library is on the "media drive", which is also where LR is ... I'm sooo confused!



I have seen Lightroom have trouble finding iTunes when either it or iTunes are not in their respective default locations. 

On a Mac the file format isn't an issue, as I can play podcasts and even Internet radio. On Windows it has to be MP3 and iTunes playlists are not part of the equation.


----------



## rcannonp (Mar 10, 2008)

No individual songs show up in my list. It's only playlists. Try making a new playlist with the song that you want in iTunes and then select that playlist in LR. When you play the slideshow then it should include the tune. You may need to refresh the list in LR if you had it open when you created the new playlist.


----------



## Ocularsharp (Mar 12, 2008)

Still no solution that works for getting access to my itunes from Lightroom.  Anyone got any other ideas?  How can Adobe not make this work with the most popular music software in the world?
Ocularsharp


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 12, 2008)

Ocularsharp;1'278 said:
			
		

> Still no solution that works for getting access to my itunes from Lightroom.  Anyone got any other ideas?  How can Adobe not make this work with the most popular music software in the world?
> Ocularsharp



I have no idea what system you are using so could you take a moment to fill in your signature with that info please.
LR and iTunes works fine for me.


----------



## Ocularsharp (Mar 14, 2008)

*iTunes won't load into LR*

Why won't my new LightRoom read my iTunes files (the most popular music software in the world)?  I'm getting bummed out my Adobe's bugs.
Ocularsharp


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 14, 2008)

Ocularsharp;1'382 said:
			
		

> Why won't my new LightRoom read my iTunes files (the most popular music software in the world)?  I'm getting bummed out my Adobe's bugs.
> Ocularsharp



As requested, please fill in your signature with your system specs so that those trying to help you know what system you are on. At the very least, post a response that lets us know your computer type, Lightroom version, operating system, etc.


----------



## Ocularsharp (Mar 18, 2008)

This fix didn't work for me.  Any one else got a suggestion.  It seems like importing music from the world's largest music software (Itunes) shouldn't be that hard.  I have talked to several other LR users with this issue.
Ocularsharp


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 18, 2008)

Ocularsharp, we'd love to help, but you've been asked to tell us your machine specs for a start - it's impossible to give advice which, in this case, is OS specific, without having a better idea of what you're using, and what you've tried so far to fix this problem.


----------



## Ocularsharp (Mar 20, 2008)

So sorry guys, I'm new to this post and I was looking for responses at the beginning of a thread (the way others work that I have been using).  I didn't see these posts at the end on page 3.
My operating system is Windows XP, Media Center edition, 2''2 edition, serivce pack 2
My computer is a Gateway GT522', processor is AMD Athlon 64 x2 dual
Software is brand new (3 weeks ago) Lightroom 1.1

I have another source telling me I need to load longs into a "playlist" on itunes...that LR only recognizes "playlists."

Haven't tried that yet.

Thanks for any advice.

Ocularsharp


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 20, 2008)

That's a great help Ocularsharp.  

You can change the post sort order in the User CP (top left) I believe.  KiwiGeoff reads it upsidedown too!  

I'm not Windows based any more, so I'm only repeating ideas other have had, but...

First thing I'd do would be to update to Lightroom 1.3.1 - it's a free update which can be downloaded from http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=3815

Next, can you confirm that you have some MP3 format (not AAC) files, as that's the format required for Windows/Lightroom to work with iTunes.

Check that iTunes catalog is in the default folder.

Check that iTunes has been opened since the last update.

Try adding a Playlist.

And if none of those ideas work, we'll all rack our brains!


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 20, 2008)

Actually on Windows it is a little different.

- take some MP3 files (and only MP3 format)
- put them in a folder
- open Lightroom, go to Slideshow
- expand the Playback panel
- check the Soundtrack box
- click the text below it that says "Click here to choose a music folder"
- navigate to that folder of MP3 files and select it, click OK
- play your slideshow

There's no playlist. There's no iTunes.


----------



## willowdawn (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok, so I'm a total moron when it comes to tech stuff... but my Lightroom isn't finding my iTunes library.  Does anyone know how to make the two talk to one another?  

I would really like to use music on my slideshows.

Thanks so much in advance.

willowdawn


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 20, 2008)

I was hoping you'd drop in on this one Rob.  Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, this confuses everyone. It is too bad the Windows version doesn't integrate with iTunes.


----------



## Ocularsharp (Mar 21, 2008)

Victoria and Rob,
Thanks so much for responding. I just downloaded the newer version.  I tried Victoria's list.  I even "converted" one track to MP3 and tried to read that one.  Still no content showing in the itunes folders that come up in my soundtrack choices.  I'm afraid Rob is right, so I will try his method over the weekend.  Still can't believe LR won't recognize itunes.
Thanks to you both.
Ocularsharp


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ocularsharp;1'962 said:
			
		

> Victoria and Rob,
> Thanks so much for responding. I just downloaded the newer version.  I tried Victoria's list.  I even "converted" one track to MP3 and tried to read that one.  Still no content showing in the itunes folders that come up in my soundtrack choices.  I'm afraid Rob is right, so I will try his method over the weekend.  Still can't believe LR won't recognize itunes.
> Thanks to you both.
> Ocularsharp



It does on Mac. It just doesn't on Windows.

For the most part Lightroom is 99% the same on both platforms. This is one of those very few places it isn't.


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 21, 2008)

Rob Sylvan;1'963 said:
			
		

> It does on Mac. It just doesn't on Windows.
> 
> For the most part Lightroom is 99% the same on both platforms. This is one of those very few places it isn't.


I think that is , in part, because all Mac's have iTunes and many(most) PC's don't (though since I don't run a PC I'm not sure).

Don


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 21, 2008)

You are correct that it doesn't come preinstalled, but I've installed it on all my Windows machines and use it to stream music to my stereo via an airport express. Meaning iTunes functions very well on Windows (as far as I can tell it is on par with the Mac version). 

I suspect there must be some "hooks" into the app that exist on Mac that don't exist on Windows. I'm sure the Lightroom engineers would have liked to keep the versions on equal footing if they could have.


----------

